# Lord Zargon wishes everyone a bone-crushing Hallloween season



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

THANK YOU, but I hate digging. I am too busy decorationg my Halloween themes, rather then digging and burying people that made me mad. =}


----------

